# Lancaster LL763



## mikecasey (Nov 7, 2006)

Good morning to you all. My father was a tail gunner in Lancasters. His final mission was on the night of 14/15 March 1944, when he was one of 2 survivors from Lancaster LL763 over Stuttgart. his name was lawrence joseph Casey. Any information regarding this mission or details of his squadron, aircraft lettering etc would be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2006)

are you sure about the serial number?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Mikecasey to the site.


----------



## Erich (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike :

the serial number is incorrect.

Lancaster I, 115 squadron, A4-K2, serial # LL 693, Lancaster shot down and the men killed were interned at the Dürnbach war cemetery. 5 crew members were killed, the other survivor was Sergeant R. Favager, Take off was at 19.34 hours from Witchford.

no other 115 squad, a/c were downed on this terrible mission

The Luftwaffe was up in force claiming some 40 bombers with at least 18 of them Lancasters on the March 15/16, 1944 date . . . .


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2006)

that's why i asked about the serial, that serial was never issued to a lanc!


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 11, 2006)

mikecasey said:


> Good morning to you all. My father was a tail gunner in Lancasters. His final mission was on the night of 14/15 March 1944, when he was one of 2 survivors from Lancaster LL763 over Stuttgart. his name was lawrence joseph Casey. Any information regarding this mission or details of his squadron, aircraft lettering etc would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Sorry Mike can't help you with your quest but greetings from the son of an Aussie midupper gunner with 467 RAAF Squadron. My Father was a mid upper gunner on Lancasters Dad was at Waddington in an Aussie Lancaster Squadron 467


----------

